# Green Slime



## reel thang1 (May 3, 2010)

Slime in the water yesterday, impossible to fish. Is it me or is it there all the freaking time lately?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

24/7/365


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hotter the water, the more the growth, the more that accumulates within the surf zone....i would imagine.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Where were you? Pensacola Beach, Navarre, Gulf Shores?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Nevermind. Went sharkin tonight EOP and have never seen the June Grass so bad. Ended up putting the big shark rods away and using medium tackle.


----------



## reel thang1 (May 3, 2010)

*Slime from Navarre to Pensacola Beach*

For you younger fishermen, it used to not be this way. Best I can figure is it is from too many nutrients in the water from a nearby sewage treatment plant but that is just a guess. Studies need to be done.


----------

